# ACPI and CPUFreq Utils Issues

## mezolithico

I'm having issues with cpu frequency scaling when I plug in my laptop. When my laptop is running on batteries, CPUFreq Utils will let me change the cpu governors. When it plug it in, the governor changes to performance, and won't let me change it. CPUFreq Utils will let me select another governor, but the cpu freq never changes. The default governor in the kernel is set to ondemand. I try to manually change the frequency but nothing seems to work.

uname -a:

Linux natasha 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 #2 SMP Wed May 7 03:07:05 PDT 2008 i686 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post your lspci plz ?

----------

## mezolithico

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 10)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)

00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)

00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)

00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 SMBus (rev 13)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Azalia

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP]

05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

08:01.0 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

08:01.1 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

----------

## Earthwings

Please post the output of 

```
LC_ALL=C cpufreq-info
```

 once when running on AC and once on batteries.

----------

## mezolithico

On batteries:

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: powernow-k8

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0 1

  hardware limits: 800 MHz - 1.60 GHz

  available frequency steps: 1.60 GHz, 800 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 1.60 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 800 MHz.

analyzing CPU 1:

  driver: powernow-k8

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0 1

  hardware limits: 800 MHz - 1.60 GHz

  available frequency steps: 1.60 GHz, 800 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 1.60 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 800 MHz.

On AC:

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: powernow-k8

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0 1

  hardware limits: 800 MHz - 1.60 GHz

  available frequency steps: 1.60 GHz, 800 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 1.60 GHz and 1.60 GHz.

                  The governor "powersave" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 1.60 GHz.

analyzing CPU 1:

  driver: powernow-k8

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0 1

  hardware limits: 800 MHz - 1.60 GHz

  available frequency steps: 1.60 GHz, 800 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 1.60 GHz and 1.60 GHz.

                  The governor "powersave" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 1.60 GHz.

----------

## Earthwings

What happens if you try to lower the minimum frequency in AC mode? 

```
cpufreq-set -d 800MHz
```

----------

## mezolithico

I run:

```
cpufreq-set -d 800MHz
```

but it doesn't change anything.

I was able to run 

```
cpufreq-set -u 800MHz
```

and that actually brought the frequency down. I could then set the governors. I set it to ondemand, and when it got the demand it bumped the governor back up to performance and gets stuck there again.

----------

## Cheesebaron

I think you should try to reproduce the problem with other kernel versions to see if it persists.

----------

